# Any Heuer Experts ?



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Heuer 42mm cased auto divers watch. The case back states it is a 980.006L model and this is borne out by the case and dial from pics I've seen. I bought this as a late Heuer and it obviously is. However the case back has Tag and Heuer in a shield surrounded by a circle with one flat face

Before I get too hung up on this does anyone know if Tag carried on making Heuer models changing only the case back as the model number is also present ?

The movement is a Swiss ETA 2824-2.

Thanks and will post pics if much interest.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm no expert but I do know this particular model as it's currently on my wrist..the earliest version though

These are the versions in order they came out

Heuer 980.006 (unsigned caseback & crown, no 1000 on the dial) my version

Heuer 980.006L (slimmer case, slimmer movement, signed crown, 1000 on the dial, and elaborate caseback)

TAG Heuer 980.006N (as above but with the TAG logo)

All I can say is I know that the transitional watches between Heuer and Tag Heuer often had Heuer on the dial and Tag Heuer casebacks..I've seen loads of examples knocking around..no idea why..maybe they were swapped out after a service..


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

With regards to the movement the ETA-2824 is obviously not the original..but fits the case perfectly and many have been converted


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for this. I was wondering if the movement had been changed as it looks quite clean and is a Swiss ETA but with a plain rotor. My theory is that the case back and movement were replaced early in its life as the case back shows wear similar to the rest of the piece. Possibly after a watery incident as I don't see how the push in crown could be good to 200m.

I like the watch as it seems to have history and to be honest looks great on the wrist as you probably know.

The 42mm case really lets the watch play in today's world.

Thanks again for the knowledge.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

ong said:


> Thanks for this. I was wondering if the movement had been changed as it looks quite clean and is a Swiss ETA but with a plain rotor. My theory is that the case back and movement were replaced early in its life as the case back shows wear similar to the rest of the piece. Possibly after a watery incident as I don't see how the push in crown could be good to 200m. I like the watch as it seems to have history and to be honest looks great on the wrist as you probably know. The 42mm case really lets the watch play in today's world. Thanks again for the knowledge.


As far as I know the 980.006 range were all quartz...they were the 'in house' version of the French made Heuer Monnin 844 (Automatic)


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Some more info here from Stewart (Heuerville) :yes:

https://heuerville.wordpress.com/tag/heuer-980-006/


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting as mine states it is automatic and apparently Heuer did make an automatic version but with a different ETA movement to mine.

When I can get to my camera I will upload a photo. Mine has the Heuer crown and bezel slightly recessed so seems to be a 980.006l bar the movement and possibly case back.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

ong said:


> Interesting as mine states it is automatic and apparently Heuer did make an automatic version but with a different ETA movement to mine. When I can get to my camera I will upload a photo. Mine has the Heuer crown and bezel slightly recessed so seems to be a 980.006l bar the movement and possibly case back.


I'm not sure, I've never heard of the 980.006 being an auto...but like I said..I'm no expert...the best people to ask are Europa or Bootsy on here...they are Heuer gurus :lol:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Just done a bit of research

According to the definitive guide all the 980.006 were Quartz..the only automatic version was the 980.005 which was the Orange dial

http://www.onthedash.com/Guide/Master_Reference.php4


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Just to add to the further confusion, the transition from Heuer to Tag Heuer meant that some watches had different case backs. My 980.032 (full lume face) has a 980.007 caseback, which has been reported on other watches too


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks and very interesting. Mine definitely has the 42mm .006L version case with slightly recessed bezel and Heuer signed crown.

However the case back states 980.006l but has the Heuer shield with TAG and Heuer and the words made in Switzerland since 1866. The movement is wrong as its a 2824_2 so as Beeks says probably a replacement.

Quite pleased to own an anomaly from a period of transition. Was going to flip this on the bay but now pleased I didn't.

I'm at work but will try and get some pics up later.

Regards

Lawrence


----------

